# Lock miter bit for 3/8' pine



## lpret (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to purchase a lock miter bit for 3/8" pine. The only bits I can find that will not cost a fortune does not specify the stock capacity. Is there a way I can determine, from the diameter and height dimensions of the bit, whether it will be the right size?

For example, I am thinking about buying: 

45° Lock Miter
Shank Diameter: 1/4" 
Joint Angle: 45° 
Cutter Diameter: 1-1/2" 
Cut Depth: 0.682" 
Total Length: 1.904"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Lock Mitre Router Bits

#5547 3/8" to 1/2" 1-3/8" 1/4" #9750 $35.50

=========



lpret said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to purchase a lock miter bit for 3/8" pine. The only bits I can find that will not cost a fortune does not specify the stock capacity. Is there a way I can determine, from the diameter and height dimensions of the bit, whether it will be the right size?
> 
> ...


----------



## lpret (Apr 28, 2010)

*Cannot wait for the shipping*

Hi Bob,

Thanks, I saw that one, but I cannot wait for the shipping. The one I am looking at is available locally, but like I said, they only supply the dimensions, not the stock capacity. Any idea how you determine if the bit will fit the stock?

Thanks.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

lpret said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Thanks, I saw that one, but I cannot wait for the shipping. The one I am looking at is available locally, but like I said, they only supply the dimensions, not the stock capacity. Any idea how you determine if the bit will fit the stock?
> 
> Thanks.


Get the manufacturer's name and the model number of the bit and enter that info into Google (along with the phrase: stock thickness). My guess is that if you're looking at the big-box stores, like Lowes or Home Depot, the bit is probably for 5/8--3/4-inch stock.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

lpret said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Thanks, I saw that one, but I cannot wait for the shipping. The one I am looking at is available locally, but like I said, they only supply the dimensions, not the stock capacity. Any idea how you determine if the bit will fit the stock?
> 
> Thanks.


Hmm, you haven't indicated what part of the world you are in so it's hard to recommend a source. MLCS will ship overnite but you will PAY for it:fie:
Overnite to me would be $56 shipping. 
You might compare the cutting length provided on the MLCS bit for a clue on stock thickness.


----------



## lpret (Apr 28, 2010)

LexB said:


> Get the manufacturer's name and the model number of the bit and enter that info into Google (along with the phrase: stock thickness). My guess is that if you're looking at the big-box stores, like Lowes or Home Depot, the bit is probably for 5/8--3/4-inch stock.


Thanks Lex... I tried that too, but this is a no name brand. Dirty cheap... Oh well, I will probably just have to haul myself off to the big city and go look at what they have in stock...


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

if this is just a one time Cheep you get what you pay for I have one of those it my be a white side or another hi end brand It work's perfect Get a name brand will give you all the info that you need


----------



## lpret (Apr 28, 2010)

del schisler said:


> if this is just a one time Cheep you get what you pay for I have one of those it my be a white side or another hi end brand It work's perfect Get a name brand will give you all the info that you need


Yeah, I was thinking in the same line. Will probably be better do buy a decent one. It's just that I will probably never use it again, this is a one time project with 3/8' stock...

Thanks everyone, if nothing else, I get the message: Buy a decent one


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi lpret

MCLS sales two grades of router bits, you can have it at your door step in about 4 days or less the norm with free shipping..the part number tells all it's made for 3/8" to 1/2" thick stock.

You can also get the baby lock bit from sommerfeld tools as well..
Just a note the MLCS is a decent one 

Baby Lock Miter Bit 2CD,7/8CL,3/4TH,1/2SH-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Katana® Dovetail, Glue Joint, Drawer Lock, Lock Mitre Router Bits and Jointmaker Set

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-Shank-...=ViewItem&pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e5ba24acd

A Great How -To Video below
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2323211353866234211#

=======


lpret said:


> Yeah, I was thinking in the same line. Will probably be better do buy a decent one. It's just that I will probably never use it again, this is a one time project with 3/8' stock...
> 
> Thanks everyone, if nothing else, I get the message: Buy a decent one


----------

